# Ecualizador con volumen C/remoto



## marito048 (May 14, 2008)

Hola, Que tal? Soy un aficionado a la electronica y estoy interesado en construir un ecualizador de 5 o 7 bandas (vi uno pasivo de 5 bandas que anda en la web) y conectarlo a la salida 2.1 de mi DVD samsung p172 para luego amplificar con uno parlantes edifier x-600. una de mis dudas es si necesito un ecualizador pasivo o activo?, y ademas quisiera saber si se puede agregar control de volumen a la salida del ecualizador y manejarlo con el mismo control remoto del DVD.

Desde ya muchas Gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

1) Los ecualizadores pasivos son efectivos, pero te tragan bastante ganancia de la señal acustica.
2) Los ecualizadores activos, son filtros pasivos preamplificados por operacionales, rinden y te entregan una señal alta y estable.
3) lo del control de volumen se puede colocar antes o despues del ecualizador, pero no podras manejarlo con el remoto del dvd, ya que el volumen que maneja el dvd es digital y el tuyo sera analogico. pero a lo mejor no es necesario colocar el control de volumen, solo aumentas o disminuyes el volumen del dvd y listo...

saludos.


----------



## marito048 (May 19, 2008)

Gracias DJ DRACO. El tema es que el DVD no trae volumen, de ultima le dejaria el volumen del ecualizador por medio del pote, yo queria evitar tener que levantarme para regular el volumen, jaja. Sino me conseguire en equipo viejo y veo que puedo sacar de alli. gracias


----------



## tecnica5 (Dic 12, 2008)

te conviene hacer un activo, el otro tiene mas distorsión!

con el activo tenes mas ganancia


----------

